# felling a white oak log.



## ggttp (Dec 20, 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=307793128394203925


----------



## tbst (Dec 20, 2006)

What took so long?   :greenchainsaw:


----------



## ggttp (Dec 20, 2006)

It had a heavy back lean. Plus I don't rush.


----------



## neighborstree (Jan 1, 2007)

from the scream of the saw i can immagin the chain was dull . it is white oak..hard as stone . so i cant say you took to long, your saw did


----------



## Nathan666 (Apr 13, 2007)

*wedges*

If it was leaning so far why wouldnt you use wedges it a little safer to but just a comment


----------



## clearance (Apr 13, 2007)

Looks like you cut off all your holding wood on one side.


----------



## PA Plumber (Apr 13, 2007)

ggttp said:


> It had a heavy back lean. Plus I don't rush.



Not rushing is good. It takes me a long time to drop trees also. In fact, it scares me to pieces. Hopefully it is a healthy fear. I am out of bullets for rep at the moment.


----------



## ggttp (Apr 15, 2007)

I didn't use wedges bc. I had a compound pully with a bobcat pulling it, if that doesn't pull it over wedges won't save me. 

I didn't cut through the holding wood when it was falling. If you listen after it is down i finish cutting off the barber chair. Awhile back my dad put his hand down on one of these and it went through his hand, from that point on I remove them as soon as possible.

Thanks for the input guys.


----------

